# American Made?



## Paranormal (Nov 14, 2010)

what board companies produce boards in america? is there a list somewhere


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

angrysnowboarder.com kinda made a list. But I dont know if there is an official one.

What kind of board are you looking for?


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Paranormal said:


> what board companies produce boards in america? is there a list somewhere


Domestic Decks: 2010 USA-made Snowboards : Shred White and Blue

this site posts boards every week or so that are made in the USA. By made in the USA, I assume you mean the companies that make their boards exclusively in the US, no overseas production too. For example:









Here are a few brands that spring to mind:

Gnu
Lib Tech
Roxy
Signal
Rome
Never Summer
Smokin'
Donek (Courtesy of JoeR) 

Keep addin em!


----------



## Paranormal (Nov 14, 2010)

Nivek said:


> angrysnowboarder.com kinda made a list. But I dont know if there is an official one.
> 
> What kind of board are you looking for?


idk i just noticed my ride machete was made in china and i heard the stories about a big company movin to austria.. so i would just like to know the companies that dont take the easy way out and are keeping it in america and all that..

thinking real hard about a neversummer heritage but i want to hear some more reviews from people and want to know what my other options are to add to my quiver


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If Arbor is non-china the Coda would be a good option for you.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

skatebanana101 said:


> By made in the USA, I assume you mean the companies that make their boards exclusively in the US, no overseas production too.
> 
> 
> But just to name a few...
> ...


Donek is another. Sean Martin, Donek's CEO, posted here recently.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

JoeR said:


> Donek is another. Sean Martin, Donek's CEO, posted here recently.


no way! cool! 
Im pretty sure Arbor is too, but don't hold me to it.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

Arbors are made in Austria.


----------



## Paranormal (Nov 14, 2010)

btw guys im not saying that other companies are crap or less quality. I just think that during these times when america has very few things it produces its a good idea to buy american if given the chance.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Ride made in Seattle, WA


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lstarrasl said:


> Ride made in Seattle, WA


Seriously? Seattle China maybe.

This is what you're looking for The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive U.S.A Made It Still Exists

There's 2 companies not on there Compatriot is made in the U.S.A. as is Status Snowboards who are just an OEM for Never Summer.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm amazed that so many people don't realize Burton, Ride, K2, etc... boards are made in China. BA's list is pretty damn good. Includes all the ones I knew about, and plenty that I didn't.


----------



## scotty860 (Sep 18, 2010)

i would suggest never summer they are in denver,co . they have a three yr waranty on all thier boards


----------



## Paranormal (Nov 14, 2010)

im thinking about it. either a heritage or a lib T.Rice


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

scotty860 said:


> i would suggest never summer they are in denver,co . they have a three yr waranty on almost all thier boards


Fixed!!!


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

L3mnhead said:


> Arbors are made in Austria.


for some reason, i thought i'd read australia. but i googled it and it is austria.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Seriously? Seattle China maybe.
> 
> This is what you're looking for The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive U.S.A Made It Still Exists
> 
> There's 2 companies not on there Compatriot is made in the U.S.A. as is Status Snowboards who are just an OEM for Never Summer.


Really? Fuck them. When I lived there they had a plant in Preston. I guess shit changes in 10 years.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Really? Fuck them. When I lived there they had a plant in Preston. I guess shit changes in 10 years.


Yeah my slackcountry is made in china, but it seems like pretty good build quality. I would never pay full price for one of their boards though. If something is made in china, I expect to pay less than something that was handmade here in the US. K2 has also moved most, if not all of their production to china.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Qball said:


> Yeah my slackcountry is made in china, but it seems like pretty good build quality. I would never pay full price for one of their boards though. If something is made in china, I expect to pay less than something that was handmade here in the US. K2 has also moved most, if not all of their production to china.


yeah i agree. i tested a dh2 last year and after 2 runs it was delaminating on the nose...


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm pretty certain that Capita builds all their boards in Seattle Washington.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Capita boards are made in the ELAN factory in Austria


----------



## Paranormal (Nov 14, 2010)

i just splurged something serious.. i feel like a dirty whore :laugh:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Paranormal said:


> i just splurged something serious.. i feel like a dirty whore :laugh:


huh? :dunno:


----------



## Paranormal (Nov 14, 2010)

Qball said:


> huh? :dunno:


i just busted out the card and went retard on a new setup






























now im thinking either these










or these










:dunno:


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

get the kaiju's... also great call on the 390 boss's!


----------



## Paranormal (Nov 14, 2010)

those are hot man! now im way excited...

it was hard for me i was seriously leaning to the heritage and then the T rice from lib but then i read some reviews on the SL and i knew it was the board for me/my style. still love the heritage though


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Paranormal said:


> those are hot man! now im way excited...
> 
> it was hard for me i was seriously leaning to the heritage and then the T rice from lib but then i read some reviews on the SL and i knew it was the board for me/my style. still love the heritage though


personally, i would have chose the T Rice (but you knew that since im a huge lib fan haha) but the NS will be DOPEE. IM SO PUMPED TO TRY OUT MY 390'S!!!


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

any one say Homewood, and Weston? :thumbsup:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

skatebanana101 said:


> Domestic Decks: 2010 USA-made Snowboards : Shred White and Blue
> 
> this site posts boards every week or so that are made in the USA. By made in the USA, I assume you mean the companies that make their boards exclusively in the US, no overseas production too. For example:
> 
> ...


Rome is made in Austria


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

skatebanana101 said:


> no way! cool!
> Im pretty sure Arbor is too, but don't hold me to it.


any board produced by mervin Manufactures.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Unity and Nightmare are made in Summit County Colorado.

There's a couple of more brands to add to the list.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> any board produced by mervin Manufactures.


I love Arbor but I don't think they are made here  Anyway I learned to ride at Stratton!

Edit: sorry I was trying to respond to someone else.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you really dig up an ancient thread?


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did you really dig up an ancient thread?


haha I think that was me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did you really dig up an ancient thread?


Yup he did. A two year old thread from the dead...

While not American made, Priors are North American made. Along with Trapper Snowboards (although I saw them in person at a Lake Louise demo day last year and they looked rough, might have just been those boards but it was clear they were handmade)...

I think the original post forgot that some Burton's were still built in VT. My T7 was (I can take a pic of the "Handmade in VT" sticker! :laugh: lol), and I thought some of the other fancy pants boards were too... Since then it looks like they moved production of some to Austria (according to Wiki) but also if you believe the Wiki article it employes 950 people, 600 of them in the USA. :dunno:

Honestly though a "buy USA" approach is protectionist anyway. In a global economy it's not always the right thing to be protectionist...


----------



## JoeBuer (Oct 28, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yup he did. A two year old thread from the dead...
> 
> While not American made, Priors are North American made. Along with Trapper Snowboards (although I saw them in person at a Lake Louise demo day last year and they looked rough, might have just been those boards but it was clear they were handmade)...
> 
> ...


Great point! People complain that Apple for instance outsources the production of the iPhone and other apple products to china. Truth be told we don't want those jobs here in the US. Most of the parts are made in the US assembly is what mainly happens in China. 

With that said I still feel some pride in building something that was made completely in the US, especially from smaller companies.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

JoeBuer said:


> Great point! People complain that Apple for instance outsources the production of the iPhone and other apple products to china. Truth be told we don't want those jobs here in the US. Most of the parts are made in the US assembly is what mainly happens in China.
> 
> With that said I still feel some pride in building something that was made completely in the US, especially from smaller companies.


I agree with Poutanen. Majority of my quiver is NS and Lib-Tech and one of my major regrets about them is that they are American made.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

skatebanana101 said:


> Domestic Decks: 2010 USA-made Snowboards : Shred White and Blue
> 
> this site posts boards every week or so that are made in the USA. By made in the USA, I assume you mean the companies that make their boards exclusively in the US, no overseas production too. For example:
> 
> ...


haha rome isn't made in the us :laugh:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

budderbear said:


> haha rome isn't made in the us :laugh:


Good job for correcting a two-year old post by somebody who is not active on this forum any longer. [/sarcasm]

Oh, and never mind the fact that somebody else already pointed out that Rome boards are not made in the US.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Good job for correcting a two-year old post by somebody who is not active on this forum any longer. [/sarcasm]
> 
> Oh, and never mind the fact that somebody else already pointed out that Rome boards are not made in the US.


Good job for taking time out of your day to respond to a drunk/high person replying to a 2 year old post by an inactive poster. I thought it was pretty funny anyone would think there made in the usa considering how cheap their paint comes off their bindings. So I was just speaking my mind. No go remove that stick from your ass and troll someone else.:cheeky4:

p.s. -That person was also wrong. They're not all made in Austria, about 40% are also made in Taiwan, the ones that are made in Austria are made by Elan who also makes Tech Nine boards, which are garbage.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

Signal 


here in cali if im correct?!


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

rob7289 said:


> Signal
> 
> 
> here in cali if im correct?!


Yup , they also make some one off quirky boards every third thursday. Here's a link to the "iShred" video : Every Third Thursday-iShred-snowboard-iBoard-iPad-by-signal-snowboards - YouTube -talk about innovation lol


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

While old, I think buying American made or from other counties with fair labor laws is important for quality. Happy employees will care more about their jobs and the product they manufacture, I would rather buy a snowboard made by snowboarders. I know some companies made in Colorado sell snowboards made by snowboarders.

I have an American Snowboard. America!


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

budderbear said:


> Yup , they also make some one off quirky boards every third thursday. Here's a link to the "iShred" video : Every Third Thursday-iShred-snowboard-iBoard-iPad-by-signal-snowboards - YouTube -talk about innovation lol


I think this one was my favorite. Just awesome concept. Every Third Thursday-Survival Split Board-by-Signal Snowboards - YouTube


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> While old, I think buying American made or from other counties with fair labor laws is important for quality. Happy employees will care more about their jobs and the product they manufacture, I would rather buy a snowboard made by snowboarders. I know some companies made in Colorado sell snowboards made by snowboarders.
> 
> I have an American Snowboard. America!


Weston? I know they are Co. I am interested in Homewood Boards. That is the only reason Googled it and found this post on the forum I am happily a part of....geez sorry if I restarted this. Just curious about some local people making boards. :dunno: I didn't think that was such a bad thing.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Now let's see what else I can dig up from the Forum Grave...bowha-hahaha:cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone that believes you "need" a snowboarder to make your snowboard is fooling themselves. You need a factory worker that understands that. China and Austria dominate in this respect. You will find a better finished product 90% of the time from a foreign country.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone that believes you "need" a snowboarder to make your snowboard is fooling themselves. You need a factory worker that understands that. China and Austria dominate in this respect. You will find a better finished product 90% of the time from a foreign country.


Thank you, exactly my point.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone that believes you "need" a snowboarder to make your snowboard is fooling themselves. You need a factory worker that understands that. China and Austria dominate in this respect. You will find a better finished product 90% of the time from a foreign country.


That said I do like my American ownedCompany but foreign made Arbors and Unions! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeBuer (Oct 28, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> I agree with Poutanen. Majority of my quiver is NS and Lib-Tech and one of my major regrets about them is that they are American made.


So if they said "made in china" you would like them more? I don't understand why you would continue to buy them? Is it because your a sheep following the flock? I mean there has to be a reason you keep coming back to them? Trying to understand please elaborate.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tonyisnowhere said:


> That said I do like my American ownedCompany but foreign made Arbors and Unions! :thumbsup:


Well I like my women like I like my snowboards. Made in factories in China.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well I like my women like I like my snowboards. Made in factories in China.


hahahaha :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Some high end burton made in Vermont. Vapor used to be, not sure if it still is.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Marhar snowboards are made in Michigan using as much local product as they can.

Winter is coming and so are Michigan snowboards | wzzm13.com


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Anyone that believes you "need" a snowboarder to make your snowboard is fooling themselves. You need a factory worker that understands that. China and Austria dominate in this respect. You will find a better finished product 90% of the time from a foreign country.


But I want my TV made my a TV watcher!!!! And my car built by a race car driver! :laugh:

Designed and tweaked is one thing, built is another... Seems like in the race/BX/carving scene there's a lot made in Germany or Switzerland that get high praise. Oxess, Kessler, Virus, etc. etc.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

poutanen said:


> But I want my TV made my a TV watcher!!!! And my car built by a race car driver! :laugh:
> 
> Designed and tweaked is one thing, built is another... Seems like in the race/BX/carving scene there's a lot made in Germany or Switzerland that get high praise. Oxess, Kessler, Virus, etc. etc.


At the Olympics it seemed that everyone was riding the same one or two manufacturers depending on the event.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lamps said:


> At the Olympics it seemed that everyone was riding the same one or two manufacturers depending on the event.


Yeah Kessler or Oxess right? Both from Switzerland, and they both charge massive amounts for their freeride boards. Kesslers are $1350 in Canada, and the Oxess is in the $1800 range IIRC.

They seem to be the ticket to the races though, if you're not on one of them, you're not winning!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No one cares about hard booting.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No one cares about hard booting.


Those companies make freeride boards too... I CARE!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yeah Kessler or Oxess right? Both from Switzerland, and they both charge massive amounts for their freeride boards. Kesslers are $1350 in Canada, and the Oxess is in the $1800 range IIRC.
> 
> They seem to be the ticket to the races though, if you're not on one of them, you're not winning!



yah, every podium shot those were the logos on display


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

also, the new jake burton signature board, the Stone Hut limited edition (100 boards apparently) was made at their Craig's facility in Vermont


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

The only people into racing are the europeans so of course they all ride european snowboards. Those boards remind me of the late 80s when you saw guys on 190 boards and hardboots and a small freestyle board was a 165. Hey poutanen a buddy of mine just took delivery of a new Virus snowboard here in Calgary.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Hey poutanen a buddy of mine just took delivery of a new Virus snowboard here in Calgary.


Sweet! Hardboot or softboot? I know hardboots are exceptionally gay (I usually try to tell them that myself) but I'm probably going to join some of the hardbooters at Nakiska in Jan to work on my carving. I love to carve hard when there's no powder available so who better to improve with than the carvers themselves! 

The group buy boards should be on their way to me soon so I'll have plenty of board porn to post. Three of the four we got are freeride boards, so the porn is applicable in this case...

Cheers!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

He bought a freeride board, the Avalanche.. Soft boots...i don't think he's bought bindings for it yet though.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> He bought a freeride board, the Avalanche.. Soft boots...i don't think he's bought bindings for it yet though.


I thought I was going to be the only Avalanche rider in Calgary!  I'd like to board with this guy... hopefully he didn't pay full price! Maybe don't tell him I had a group buy! lol


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

He got a smoking deal...I don't even want to tell you cause you might cry.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> He got a smoking deal...I don't even want to tell you cause you might cry.


Used or new?  If it's one of the boards from the states I think it wasn't the right size for me anyway. It was my fault for missing the $650 Kessler deal in the first place! ARGH!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My snowboards (Mervin & NS) are made in the US. My DH/FR mtn bikes (Intense & Transition) are also made in the US. I like that customer service is based here and that I'm supporting our economy in a tiny way with what little dollars I have to spend. I drive German/Japanese cars and have 40 pairs of Nikes, so it's not like I'm running around screaming "they took er jawbs," but it's definitely my preference when it comes to the sports I'm into. It hasn't stopped me from owning plenty of Bataleon, K2, Ride, Burton, Flux, Union, Arbor, Nitro, DC, etc... gear but it's always a plus when you can keep it domestic.


----------

